# JAVA_HOME und path setzen bei windows 7



## JanHH (22. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ist mir zwar etwas peinlich, aber auf dem neuen Rechner will der ganze Kram (konket, erstmal java+maven) konfiguriert werden. Dazu muss ich, soweit ich weiss, der PATH-Variablen den Pfad zum maven-bin-Verzeichnis hinzufügen, und JAVA_HOME als neue Umgebungsvariable setzen, richtig?

Nur, ich kriegs nicht hin.. was genau muss ich tun?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## srea (22. Jun 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## JanHH (22. Jun 2010)

Danke, hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gefunden. Man muss sagen - es ist definitiv gar nicht so volltrivial wie man meinen sollte.

Windows 7 schiesst aber auch mal wieder den Vogel ab: Im Explorer gibts das Verzeichnis c:\Programme, wo das JDK ist. Tatsächlich heisst das aber c:\Program Files. Wenn man c:\Programme als JAVA_HOME nimmt, funzt es dann natürlich nicht. Was für ein Mist..


----------



## FArt (22. Jun 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Danke, hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gefunden. Man muss sagen - es ist definitiv gar nicht so volltrivial wie man meinen sollte.
> 
> Windows 7 schiesst aber auch mal wieder den Vogel ab: Im Explorer gibts das Verzeichnis c:\Programme, wo das JDK ist. Tatsächlich heisst das aber c:\Program Files. Wenn man c:\Programme als JAVA_HOME nimmt, funzt es dann natürlich nicht. Was für ein Mist..



Das lokalisieren von Verzeichnisnamen und mappen auf phyiskalisch vorhandene Verzeichnisse hat Windows nicht erfunden, sondern nur kopiert.
Wenn man sich in die Tiefen eines Betriebsystem begibt sollt man es kennen uns manchmal auch verstehen und nicht gleich losschimpfen... ;-)


----------



## JanHH (23. Jun 2010)

Ich finde nicht, dass das Anlegen einer Pfadbezeichnung, basierend auf dem was der Explorer einem sagt, "Tiefen" eines Betriebssystems sind..

Ich finds ansonsten auch gar nicht schlecht, aber da dachte ich wieder, "typisch Microsoft"..


----------



## lutz.h (24. Mai 2014)

Nach langem suchen:

Hier ein Beispiel meiner Umgebungsvariablen

Java_Home
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_05

mit der es funktioniert

Bei der Installation des Entwicklungstools wurde auch C:\Program Files\Java\jre8
angezeigt.

Gruß


----------

